# Help with Masterbuilt Dual black soot



## huskerfan1414 (Jun 2, 2016)

Hello friends,

I've done some good smokes on my Masterbuilt but the last three have left my meat and ABT's with black soot all over and pretty much ruined it.  I've done some searching on here but can't seem to find anything that helps.  Many have said to make sure to leave the vents open but my vents are open.  I can also do a pretty good job of keeping the smoke blue and preventing the white "fire" smoke, but it happens from time to time (and has happened on my good smokes).

I'm wondering if anyone has the same problems and how to fix it.  I have a few theories and questions.

1) I think I'm supposed to have a small blue flame, but my flame is usually red/yellow.  I don't remember if this was the case when the smoking was good.  How can I get a blue flame on this smoker?

2) I'm wondering if my wood is causing it.  I usually soak my wood for a little while then wrap it in foil before putting it in my cast iron skillet above the flame.  Should I not be soaking it, or simply try a different wood?  My wood has never been consistent as far as brand.  

3) Should I give my smoker a deep cleaning?  What soaps/oils/etc should I use to do this?  I'm guessing I should re-season the smoker after this is done if this is suggested.  OR should I just let it run for a few hours with nothing but water in the drip pan to let it "steam" out?  I think I tried this for awhile last summer to no avail.

Any help will be appreciated.  I used to have excellent smokes from this smoker and all the sudden WAM...my life has not been as good since!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 2, 2016)

It sounds to me like the burner is bad. You should be getting a blue flame with some orange tips. I had the same problem in my Smoke Vault & replaced the burner & no more soot.

Al


----------



## swampmouse (Jun 2, 2016)

SmokinAl said:


> It sounds to me like the burner is bad. You should be getting a blue flame with some orange tips. I had the same problem in my Smoke Vault & replaced the burner & no more soot.
> 
> Al


Agree with Al. Something is not right with the burner.

SM


----------



## biteme7951 (Jun 2, 2016)

Having the air/gas ratio off will give you a dirty flame. see if there is an air adjustment on the burner assembly and if you can get a blue flame by adjusting it. Spiders and other critters love the smell of propane and can take up residence in the burner tube effecting flow. If you can remove the burner assembly clean it out with air pressure and blow both down the burner tube, and in thru the burner itself to back-flush it. I used my gasser at the cottage last weekend for the first time this year and noticed soot after about an hour of run time. I had to do the same thing to clean it up. Don't know if yours has a cast iron burner in it but they can also rust shut from sitting in damp areas. Also drippings can crud up the burner causing bad flames. 

Barry.


----------



## huskerfan1414 (Aug 5, 2016)

Update:

I gave the entire smoker and grates a thorough cleaning and re-seasoned.  I also cleaned out the burner to the best of my ability.  I've had two smokes that went splendidly without any black soot.  Doing three racks of ribs today so I'm going to give it a quick clean again before I fire it up and hope it still smokes well.

Thanks all for the helpful tips and good smokin'.


----------

